# Ubering for about a month so far



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

And I’m currently 5 stars. I have yet to get less than a 5 star so far. I’m sure it will happen.

Well I erased the advice I offered. Some of you certainly missed the point and referred to it as bs or butt kissing. That’s not at all what it is. It’s sales. And each time you pick up a person you are selling a service and yourself. Some of you I’m sure do a terrific job while others struggle. My point was fairly simple and some of you are convinced the ones are coming my way.... doubtful. I mean sure it’ll happen eventually but rarely. 

After the way some of you responded I’ll just keep my advice to myself. No problem at all. I can see why some of you sometimes get 1’s if that’s how you speak to folks.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking forward to see you give a update on your Ubering adventures in a month or so. Best of luck.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The 1-Stars are coming. You can count on it.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Krit said:


> well dang, I'm a noob compared to you. Hopefully on this relaxing ride you'll give me some nice pointers. You' re a pro compared to me. Ok, here we go!"





Krit said:


> "dang John, I hate to see you go, I had a great time. You take care and I'll make sure you get those 5 stars my friend. I hope I'll see you again soon! Thank you for riding uber! Have a nice day, ok?"


I would call this blatant brown-nosing that will get you downrated before long, imho. But good luck with the strategy, it may work for you.

I've been driving 5 months and am mid-4.90's on both apps. I've received a single 1* in 1100 total rides, a few 4's, the rest 5's (96%). I don't toss any BS at my pax, chat if it seems desired, avoid politics and religion. Drive safely, don't fly around the corners or brake hard.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Excuse me, excuse me please! I'll have what he is having. Thanks!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Krit said:


> "dang John, I hate to see you go, I had a great time. You take care and I'll make sure you get those 5 stars my friend. I hope I'll see you again soon! Thank you for riding uber! Have a nice day, ok?"


Never tell a pax you're going to give them five stars. They don't care about their rating. Most don't even know they have a rating. On the way out of the car they're not paying attention anyway. If you mention five stars they'll think you're asking them to rate you five stars. Not good.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

Your rating can only go down. Law of averages. Give enough rides and you will get a dinger


Krit said:


> And I'm currently 5 stars. I have yet to get less than a 5 star so far. I'm sure it will happen.
> 
> Well I erased the advice I offered. Some of you certainly missed the point and referred to it as bs or butt kissing. That's not at all what it is. It's sales. And each time you pick up a person you are selling a service and yourself. Some of you I'm sure do a terrific job while others struggle. My point was fairly simple and some of you are convinced the ones are coming my way.... doubtful. I mean sure it'll happen eventually but rarely.
> 
> After the way some of you responded I'll just keep my advice to myself. No problem at all. I can see why some of you sometimes get 1's if that's how you speak to folks.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ratings don't mean anything except for the few bad drivers who are in danger of the cut off number.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Krit said:


> And I'm currently 5 stars. I have yet to get less than a 5 star so far. I'm sure it will happen.
> 
> Well I erased the advice I offered. Some of you certainly missed the point and referred to it as bs or butt kissing. That's not at all what it is. It's sales. And each time you pick up a person you are selling a service and yourself. Some of you I'm sure do a terrific job while others struggle. My point was fairly simple and some of you are convinced the ones are coming my way.... doubtful. I mean sure it'll happen eventually but rarely.
> 
> After the way some of you responded I'll just keep my advice to myself. No problem at all. I can see why some of you sometimes get 1's if that's how you speak to folks.


You're taking this too personally. The reason everyone is telling you that you WILL get downrated is that there are ratings that are completely unrelated to your performance. Maybe it was an older person who was trying to say you're #1 with that 1 star. Maybe someone is pissed that they had to pay surge--funny thing nowadays is that you may not have even been paid a piece of that surge, but your rating will bear the brunt of pax anger. Maybe it's someone who just wanted a free ride and knows that will happen if they 1* and report you for some fictitious bad behavior. Maybe you'll get one of those riders who doesn't believe any driver, anywhere, deserves 5*.

I'm at 4.93 after 1600 Uber rides, about 600 of them rated. I'm damn happy with that. Many of the 39 riders that rated me 4 or below I remember. Maybe I missed a turn. Maybe I wasn't talkative enough or I was too talkative for their taste. In some cases, they asked for a detour, I obliged, and were pissed that Uber charged them for the extra distance and my extra time. In other cases, riders were pissed that I picked them up on Pool rides, and had the audacity to waste their time picking up co-riders. The list goes on of the possible reasons. I got a couple 1* on rides where absolutely nothing went wrong at any time close to the rating. All I can do is the best I can do, I can't control the games some riders play, and I think that's what folks are trying to tell you..


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Here is one for you...

I picked up a family of Indians (not native Americans but IT expert types), was there within 2 minutes of receiving their ping. They went from Niagara Falls to downtown Buffalo, which is about a 25 minute ride. The eldest sat next to me and complained that the tour bus left without them (even though they were late getting back to it). I listened to their story, talked to them about the Falls, provided other useless stories about Buffalo, offered options of things to do when they asked. I get to hotel, the father thanked me, said it was the best ride they ever had. As they are departing the vehicle, the son (who ordered the fare) looks me straight in the eye and says 'You charge too much, I'm giving you 3 star' anf walks away.....

I was dumbfounded....needless to say, he got his rating changed to 1 star a couple of days later. Dirtbag.

Moral of the story...its gonna happen whether you want it to or not.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I was 5 stars for a while, then I had a passenger who gave 1 star who was going 1/2 mile, angry that the roads were blocked and detoured for a town center festival. 

Agree w so many, the day you stop caring about ratings is when ratings reach a nice plateau. 

The upcoming one star is going to get to you, more rides increases odds of picking up one or so percent of horrible riders who see you as dirt no matter what


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ratings focus your attention on the wrong area, such a creative distraction. As long as you care about ratings you will not be focused on other issues. 

As soon as you start caring about the discrepancy in pay, etc, etc, you will forget about ratings. Ratings don't define you any more than your haircut.

High ratings are nice but don't pay the bills any more than badges.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Krit said:


> And I'm currently 5 stars. I have yet to get less than a 5 star so far. I'm sure it will happen.
> 
> Well I erased the advice I offered. Some of you certainly missed the point and referred to it as bs or butt kissing. That's not at all what it is. It's sales. And each time you pick up a person you are selling a service and yourself. Some of you I'm sure do a terrific job while others struggle. My point was fairly simple and some of you are convinced the ones are coming my way.... doubtful. I mean sure it'll happen eventually but rarely.
> 
> After the way some of you responded I'll just keep my advice to myself. No problem at all. I can see why some of you sometimes get 1's if that's how you speak to folks.


You are just a wee bit arrogant. Let's see what your rating is in a month or two.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Well I finally got a 4 star. My only rating to date below a 5. And here is the bad part. It was from another uber driver taking a ride and said he can’t let me stay 5 stars so he would give me a 4. Hmmm

Now that’s class for you. 
I rated him 5 stars as I always do to everyone. And I didn’t change that. 

I guess my sales saying is true... if you had a gold brick for a dollar, not everyone would buy one.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Krit said:


> Well I finally got a 4 star. My only rating to date below a 5. And here is the bad part. It was from another uber driver taking a ride and said he can't let me stay 5 stars so he would give me a 4. Hmmm
> 
> Now that's class for you.
> I rated him 5 stars as I always do to everyone. And I didn't change that.
> ...


It's unfortunate that a driver would be so petty.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Krit said:


> Well I finally got a 4 star. My only rating to date below a 5. And here is the bad part. It was from another uber driver taking a ride and said he can't let me stay 5 stars so he would give me a 4. Hmmm
> 
> Now that's class for you.
> I rated him 5 stars as I always do to everyone. And I didn't change that.
> ...


Did he tip? Or was he like my pax (who was also a driver) who didn't tip like a cheap ****?

In my opinion, other drivers who don't tip are scum of the earth, bottom of the barrel dung eaters who will be visited by the Karma Police sooner or later.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Krit said:


> And I'm currently 5 stars. I have yet to get less than a 5 star so far. I'm sure it will happen.
> 
> Well I erased the advice I offered. Some of you certainly missed the point and referred to it as bs or butt kissing. That's not at all what it is. It's sales. And each time you pick up a person you are selling a service and yourself. Some of you I'm sure do a terrific job while others struggle. My point was fairly simple and some of you are convinced the ones are coming my way.... doubtful. I mean sure it'll happen eventually but rarely.
> 
> After the way some of you responded I'll just keep my advice to myself. No problem at all. I can see why some of you sometimes get 1's if that's how you speak to folks.


I beg to differ......All it takes is one drunk


----------



## StaffordCountyJim (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi guys - I am right about 100 rides now and am at 4.89. I consistently get out of the car when arriving, hold the door, ask them how their day is, how's the temperature in the car, want to stop for coffee, etc. - and I did get one three last week and wanted to know why. I contacted Uber support and was told the person who left the three left no reason for the score. Just hit 3. I asked if it could be removed - and was told "We will make a note of that." Personally, I think the rating system is horse ----. Anything less than a five, they should be forced to leave a reason - and if the reason is beyond the driver's control - perhaps the score shouldn't be left on our record to reflect our overall rating. If traffic sucks, or their having a bad day, why should that hurt us? Just my opinion.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly it is best to just ignore ratings when you are new (and for pretty much everyone actually). I know it is hard to do but you will be better off for it. Ratings worries messes with your head too much when you are new and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. You should be focused on safety, profitability, and minimizing your risks instead. Especially when you are new because that is when you are most vulnerable. 

I've been driving for a year and the only reason I pay any attention to ratings at all is because I just want to know which riders (And areas) rate me low because I'd rather not give them any future rides if I can help it. My thought is that if someone would give me a random 1* or 3* when I did nothing major wrong then they are the same type of people who would make false accusations and reports too so I want to avoid them if at all possible. But my market is small and I get a lot of repeat riders.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly it is best to just ignore ratings when you are new (and for pretty much everyone actually). I know it is hard to do but you will be better off for it. Ratings worries messes with your head too much when you are new and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. You should be focused on safety, profitability, and minimizing your risks instead. Especially when you are new because that is when you are most vulnerable.
> 
> I've been driving for a year and the only reason I pay any attention to ratings at all is because I just want to know which riders (And areas) rate me low because I'd rather not give them any future rides if I can help it. My thought is that if someone would give me a random 1* or 3* when I did nothing major wrong then they are the same type of people who would make false accusations and reports too so I want to avoid them if at all possible. But my market is small and I get a lot of repeat riders.


Respectfully, your two paragraphs are conflicting. The first says everyone should just ignore ratings. The 2nd says you avoid areas where you are likely to get low ratings. If you are ignoring ratings, then who cares about the occasional low mark?

I "ignore" ratings myself, 1 year in just as you are. But I admit that when I get my LYFT email daily, I am disappointed if my rating drops. I guess it's human nature to crave acknowledgement that we did a good job.

Happy driving everyone


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Respectfully, your two paragraphs are conflicting. The first says everyone should just ignore ratings. The 2nd says you avoid areas where you are likely to get low ratings. If you are ignoring ratings, then who cares about the occasional low mark?
> 
> I "ignore" ratings myself, 1 year in just as you are. But I admit that when I get my LYFT email daily, I am disappointed if my rating drops. I guess it's human nature to crave acknowledgement that we did a good job.
> 
> Happy driving everyone


The rating itself means little to me. The problem is that the same people who will rate you low for an unjustified reason are the same people who will tend to make false reports and major reports. Someone who will give you a 1* when you were courteous and gave them good service is basically a ticking time bomb for you (and others). You are far better off staying away from them and others like them.


----------

